
Sharemovi.es |  Tell your Friends about your Favorite Movies - bobbelderbos
http://sharemovi.es/
======
arkitaip
I use Criticker to get recommendations and that's pretty much I need when it
comes to social movie services. Also, one thing I dislike about Criticker - or
IMDB or that matter - is how the lock-in my data, which basically means that I
have to re-start the process of telling which movies I like and dislike each
time I find a new service. Incredibly annoying and quite rude. What is
Sharemovi.es policy on this?

------
spooneybarger
Maybe I'm getting old...

What problem do things like this solve? If I want to tell my friends about my
favorite movies... there is the phone, email, in person conversation etc. All
of which are mediums that are more like to actual be used by my friends.

